# Witches Gone WILD!



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Isn't there an old saying that you can never have too many witches? More isn't always better, but if you have a consistent theme running throughout - and you do, I think it'd be amazing! 

I've always wanted to do something like Gremlins with dozens of the little guys swarming the yard. So I think this would make a huge impact.

I think the biggest problem you're facing right now is there's no photos of the witches in this thread (hint hint).


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I picture the whole group of witches surrounding a pretty big cauldron in a circle..maybe a few flying in on their brooms to join the Coven..


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Gobby Gruesome- I have heard that before,yes  I can get some photos of these gals up on this thread tomorrow. I just may go for this crazy witch festival!

xxScorpion - That is a GRAET idea to have them all gathered around one focus point.... I was thinking like a seance or something of that sort, as well....

"Annual Witches Seance" ????


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Seven witches! Wow! That just sounds fantastic! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

The big question for me is, how do they all look _together_? Do they match clothing styes, materials? Are they the same scale? Skin type, etc.?

I would be afraid that it would look like you found a bunch of witches at garage sales or whatever, and decided to put them all out at once. 

I'm pretty big on consistency within scenes. I like that you would have a consistent theme, but one Hot Weels car, one real car, one power wheels kiddy ride on car, and one card board cut out of a car does not make a great car show. Know what I mean?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

never too many witches. 

ive gone from one, 3 years ago to 4 this year. 

i seem to add one every year LOLOLOL


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I picture the whole group of witches surrounding a pretty big cauldron in a circle..maybe a few flying in on their brooms to join the Coven..


This was my 1st thought as well.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

How about girls (witches') night out. They could be having wine and sitting around or book club. Or, a vacation scene. Something whimsical and unexpected.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

it's a witchy council meeting! you might have to set up a listing so people know which witch is which


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I want to say do a Faust scene. 



> Witches in chorus
> The witches t'ward the Brocken strain
> When the stubble yellow, green the grain.
> The rabble rushes - as 'tis meet -
> ...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Witch cheerleading squad.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

You can never have enough witches  I have 6 life sized and many smaller ones mixed in. Not to mention the 2 real life ones that were my mom and me last year, hehe.










*The only one with the left side shown, so dont tell my mom I uploaded this, lol. /evilgrin*


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice spread kittyvibe, how big is your garage?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, Im not sure exactly, but its a tandem one. It has garage doors on both ends so you can drive to the backyard if ya wanted to.

I have room enough inside to do 6 different displays about 8 feet wide, 3 along each side, and have room to walk through the middle with baby carts and wheelchairs able to turn around.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Ghost Town: That is a great question. No - I do nto think they are necessarily consistent in any way except that they are all witches  Maybe I will group them together somehow???

Dariusobells: Great idea- I could make signs or something to tie it all together.

witchymom- Let's see how this pans out- I may do nothing but withces from this year forward 

Madame Leota: Ask and ye shall receive! PHOTOS BELOW  These are not DONE as many are missing hands still (and most are also missing teeth!)


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I'm the goddess: I was thinking of somethign like that too- A Witches Seance Vacation... or???I dunno- They are drinkingpotions and having a cackling good old time! 

UnOrthodox: Awesome Poem - Thank you for sharing that! I love it!

KITTYVIBE! Wowza! That is a whole lotta witches too! Thanks for posting the photos- It helps give me an idea of what they will look like all together 

Here is what I have so far- *THESE ARE NOT COMPLETE! I still need to add hands to most of them.....*These are pictures of the Hallween Asylum $99 Hag that I took apart and re-designed:

























These are my four foot tall "threesome" of Witches, meant to be "child" witches, originally, as I wanted to have these three guarding the humna child in the cage I made:









Close ups:
"The Lantern Witch" I added glowing red eyes under the mask 








"The Black Widow Witch"








"The Re-Designed from a broken Gemmy Witch Witch"
















My house (undergoing landscape redesign at moment so we have no plants anywhere)
Where should these ladies go???

















Plus I have two of the Grandin Road WITCHES seen here:


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

3pinkpoodles said:


> I'm the goddess: I was thinking of somethign like that too- A Witches Seance Vacation... or???I dunno- They are drinkingpotions and having a cackling good old time!
> 
> UnOrthodox: Awesome Poem - Thank you for sharing that! I love it!
> 
> ...


oh! in that half circle area thing!!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

They all have a very similar look and feel. I say do whatever comes to mine.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just go crazy! could never have too many and there's all kind of themes to go with.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I may use all of them surrounding the main circle in center o yard, with the human child in her cage in the very middle. TOTs would have to walk through the witches to reach front door


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you put in a fire and cauldron, then you could have them gathered around that.... 

Would be fun to add in "broom parking - all others will be TOAD" sign with some brooms too.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

maybee have a couple of large obvious cook books with titles like "Candy Houses for Dummies" or "the Hansel-Grettle diet"


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

FrankiesGirl
GREAT idea! I can do that up against one of our empty fences or walls. Cute and easy- I was thinking of buying the "signs" at Dollar Tree - and reusing them to make my own signs on the back- that would be perfect 

Darriusobells - LOVE those titles!!! Fun and quirky!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I may use all of them surrounding the main circle in center o yard, with the human child in her cage in the very middle. TOTs would have to walk through the witches to reach front door


I really like that.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

any chance of a flying monkey or two on the eves of the house or in the shadows?? (OK witches have potential for fun in soooo many directions.)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Would be fun to add in "broom parking - all others will be TOAD" sign with some brooms too.


I like that. Could add a huge toad too.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I would use your window sill to hold potions bottles filled with random UV liquids (and a black-light of course) like this






and have one or two witches with a cauldron nearby.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love these witches. I would love to have some ---or all! What did you end up doing with them, 3pinkpuddles?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> The big question for me is, how do they all look _together_? Do they match clothing styes, materials? Are they the same scale? Skin type, etc.?
> 
> I would be afraid that it would look like you found a bunch of witches at garage sales or whatever, and decided to put them all out at once.
> 
> I'm pretty big on consistency within scenes. I like that you would have a consistent theme, but one Hot Weels car, one real car, one power wheels kiddy ride on car, and one card board cut out of a car does not make a great car show. Know what I mean?



lol.... I'm so blunt.

Turns out, her witches all looked great together!


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

Witches sitting around a tea table drinking tea with the cauldron boiling next to them. Really make people "Did I just see that right?" You can have all sorts of fun with "finger sandwitches", skull cups and melting candles on the table 

Jim


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What fantastic witches. They all match very well. Look like a coven  I say do seperate little scenes. The three 4 ft ones surrounding the child cage. A few of them around a cauldron. Maybe one at a book shelf or table making a potion. The more witches the better.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Wow hard to believe this was in 2012. I went easy during 2013, but I am back in full force for 2014, as I am heading up the school's haunted house! eeek- SUPER excited about that! 

I ended up with two of them flying in the trees; 3 shorties were around a small round table reading a spell book; big scary warlock guy was at an over-sized fogging cauldron; and the one with the big nose kind of stood over the cemetery. 

Here they are that night:


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

3pinkpoodles---love the witches.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would think I had died and gone to heaven with all those witches.


----------

